# Teclado Telefónico



## elloco13 (Ago 6, 2007)

Buenas necesito si hacer un conversor de decimal a binario, osea un teclaito telefonico en el cual voy a usar del 0 al 9. y que salgan 4 variables digitales.
No se como hacerlo si alguien me puede ayudar agradezco.
Me habian dicho con el IC 40147 que tiene 11 entradas y 4 salidas pero en los comercios de electronica de mi pais no encuentro ese integrado. Si alguien conoce otro o alguna otra forma de hacer un teclado desde ya agradezco su ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2007)

Intenta MC14419


----------



## elloco13 (Ago 7, 2007)

Gracias lo voy a intentar


----------



## Dano (Ago 7, 2007)

elloco13 dijo:
			
		

> Buenas necesito si hacer un conversor de decimal a binario, osea un teclaito telefonico en el cual voy a usar del 0 al 9. y que salgan 4 variables digitales.
> No se como hacerlo si alguien me puede ayudar agradezco.
> Me habian dicho con el IC 40147 que tiene 11 entradas y 4 salidas pero en los comercios de electronica de mi pais no encuentro ese integrado. Si alguien conoce otro o alguna otra forma de hacer un teclado desde ya agradezco su ayuda




AAgggrrrr   asi son las cosas en Uruguay. :evil:  :evil: 

Saludos


----------



## elloco13 (Ago 9, 2007)

Y bue... lamentablemente el mercado de componentes electronicos en el Uruguay es pésimo.
Fuia a una casa y me dijeron que me traian el 40147 de argentina asi que cuando llegue queda solucionado el tema.
El Ic que me recomendo fogonazo se dejo de fabricar y no se consigue en Uruguay.
Acá vamos de mal en peor el otro dia fui a comprar un 741 y no consegui me dijeron que en dos semanas venian y acandamio esperando.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 10, 2007)

Idea: Consigue un teclado de PC que NO sirva y aprovecha el IC lector de teclado.


----------



## Angel Larreal (Ago 23, 2007)

Yo hice uno con push boton y triestados, por logica tambien me deberia funcionar con buffer pero no se porque los bufers no trabajan correctamente 
si estas interezado aun escribeme al msn: No se permite publicar correos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 23, 2007)

Para "Dano" y "elloco13" comprando cosas me entere que aqui en Arg. hay una casa que hace envios internacionales, para no hacerle propaganda solo dire que el nombre empieza con "Dico", por que no consultan, tal vez les mejore la existencia (Electronicamente ablando).

Saludos


----------



## Carlosdaniel (Sep 2, 2007)

proba con el integrado 74c922

Carlos Daniel


----------



## daniel84 (Abr 4, 2008)

Talvez te pueda servir esto, es un teclado, donde al elegir un interruptor, se obtiene un codigo binario, lo he probado en breadboard y funciona a las mil maravillas, espero que t sirva


----------



## CUSCO (Abr 6, 2008)

Espero que te ayude este tutorial.


----------

